# Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been*

10 years old yesterday. My little Indepedence Day baby. When I carried you away from your home in my arms, the shy little baby you were, I had no idea what lay in store for us. As you sat shivering on the car seat, staring at the monster who kidnapped you, I thought, we are going to have a good life. I really had no idea. In the short 7.8 years I had you, you gave fearless a new meaning. Insanity knew no bounds for us in our indeavours, whether it be out somewhere on one of our trips, or snuggled down in our old green blanket reading in front of the TV. 










Your interaction with new people, strange animals, loud machines, always suprised me. As well as many others. I relished the envy you caused others with your winning temperament. If we were in a group of 2 or 3, or a crowd of 10,000, did not make a difference to you. 










From the heart-attack causing wild child to the gentle soul you became, nothing will ever compare. Whether it be a boring day at work, or one of our many trips of to god-knows-where, you were always ready to go.










Beautiful was what you were, both on the outside, in inside. You were a testament to the breed. You gave me a real sense of pride, a pride I still carry in my heart today.










So as I remember us, in maybe our less lucid moments.....










Your bright lovely eyes.......










You are, and never will be, far from my heart......

RIP baby.......


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been*








Sweet, Maxie Lee. She sounds like a truly beautiful dog, inside and out.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been*

sounds like Maxi Lee was the best dog you ever had ,...very nice story about your dog....


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been*

What a beautiful tribute, Richard. My eyes are filled with tears.







Maxie Lee's spirit is with you.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been*

What fantastic photos! I can see how special Maxi Lee was -- and taken much much too early. I am so sorry!

Your words about ML shivering in the car reminded me of when I brought my Morgan-girl home (the one on the right in my avatar) in 1996, and made me chuckle. The poor little thing was shivering away, and I felt so sorry for her. I never thought about her thinking she was being kidnapped, but she must have thought that! 

I'm sorry for your loss. Maxie Lee sounds like a wonderful companion.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been*

She is beautiful!








Rest In Peace Maxie Lee


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*

Rest in Peace, Maxie Lee









God bless you, Richard, for the love you give all your animals.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*

a beautiful tribute to one of "your girls" richard.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*

What a beautiful tribute to a lovely girl.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*








<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Cherish your memories, hold them close to your heart. Maxie Lee will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*

I am crying my eyes out! That was beautifu! What a tribute to your GSD.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*

I'm so sorry Richard that you still grieve so.
Maxie Lee was a beautiful girl.
She's never far from home as she still lives on in your heart.
I have always loved the avatar you had of the two of you laying on the couch.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*

Richard, wishing you some comfort today in remembering your wonderful well-loved girl. May the pain be less and the memories fill you with her warmth and care for you. Maxie Lee your sweet little darling had such a great life with you, full of adventures, humor, fun, and most of all, mutual LOVE. You gave her so very very much. It is easy to see how well cared for she was. Such a lovely soul looking out from her warm, caring eyes. Thank you for sharing her with us. Wishing you a sense that Maxie Lee is still with you, in your heart, and always just over your shoulder, keeping you forever company in her own way.


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have b*

what a doll, lucky dog


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Maxie Lee, if you had lived, you would have been*

Thanks. It is still hard once in awhile, but I keep forging ahead. We traveled alot together, and I have found I do not do it so much anymore. Those are always the best memories.


----------

